# Écran noir intallation/démarrage win10 bootcamp



## Tekkkila (13 Février 2022)

Bonjour à tous ! 

C'est dimanche et je sais que vous adorez les énigmes à résoudre le dimanche après-midi. 

Contexte : MacBook Pro 13" mid 2012 (comme d'habitude) que j'utilise avec une partition Bootcamp Win 10 depuis plusieurs années. Elle fait vraiment la taille minimum car j'utilise winsows vraiment pour 2/3 trucs. 

Tout fonctionne très bien depuis un sacré bout de temps et ces derniers jours je n'ai pas trop utilisé le MBP. Je l'allume hier et je boot sur Catalina sans problèmes. Je redémarre pour aller vérifier un truc sur Windows et là, après le logo bleu du démarrage, écran noir mais rétro-éclairé. Je bouge le curseur et il apparaît mais l'écran reste noir. Je force reboot, même chose. Reset NVRAM même chose. Je retourne donc sur Catalina et décide de réinstaller Windows (je n'ai rien dessus donc je peux tout effacer et réinstaller à volonté). Le support USB est crée via BootCamp, tout fonctionne correctement et l'installation se fait normalement. Après l'installation il redémarre pour booter sur Win10 et bien je me retrouve avec le même écran noir rétro-éclairé et le curseur qui apparaît si je bouge le pad/souris.

J'ai regardé un peu à gauche/droite mais je ne trouve pas grand chose à ce sujet. De plus je ne m'explique vraiment pas le problème qui survient sans raisons apparentes.

Si jamais vous avez une/des idées, je suis bien évidemment preneur ! Merci d'avance et bon dimanche à tous !


----------



## Tekkkila (16 Février 2022)

J'ai l'impression que ça ne vous inspire pas beaucoup comme sujet 

Si jamais, j'ai tenté avec un autre support USB c'est la même chose. Quand le MBP reboot via BootCamp pour installer Windows & que l'écran reste noir j'ai tenté de reboot et de relancer l'install depuis EFI boot (qui apparaît quand je reboot en maintenant la touche ALT appuyée) mais au moment de choisir la partition je ne peux pas continuer.

J'ai quasiment pensé à faire un downgrade vers Mojave pour voir si ça fonctionnerait mais franchement l'idée ne m'enchante que moyennement.


----------



## edenpulse (17 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> J'ai quasiment pensé à faire un downgrade vers Mojave pour voir si ça fonctionnerait mais franchement l'idée ne m'enchante que moyennement.


ça ne sert à rien de réinstaller Mojave quand il s'agit d'un problème de Windows...

Ce qui est tout à fait possible c'est qu'une mise à jour s'est installée la dernière fois que t'avais démarré Windows, et que celle-ci à posé problème. J'ai déjà vu ce soucis aussi sur des PC.


----------



## Tekkkila (17 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> ça ne sert à rien de réinstaller Mojave quand il s'agit d'un problème de Windows...
> 
> Ce qui est tout à fait possible c'est qu'une mise à jour s'est installée la dernière fois que t'avais démarré Windows, et que celle-ci à posé problème. J'ai déjà vu ce soucis aussi sur des PC.


Alors admettons qu’une MAJ ce soit installée sur Win et ai posé problème. Une fois la partition et toutes traces de BootCamp effacées, télécharger un iso clean sur le site officiel de Microsoft et l’installer devrait résoudre le problème non ?


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> Alors admettons qu’une MAJ ce soit installée sur Win et ai posé problème. Une fois la partition et toutes traces de BootCamp effacées, télécharger un iso clean sur le site officiel de Microsoft et l’installer devrait résoudre le problème non ?


Oui, mais avec la condition impérative de relancer Assistant Boot Camp et de sélectionner l'option Restaurer. Il ne faut pas faire une mauvaise interprétation de l'option, ça supprimera proprement la partition Windows sans laisser de traces.


----------



## Tekkkila (17 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, mais avec la condition impérative de relancer Assistant Boot Camp et de sélectionner l'option Restaurer. Il ne faut pas faire une mauvaise interprétation de l'option, ça supprimera proprement la partition Windows sans laisser de traces.


Alors deuxième cas de figure, admettons que j'ai sauvagement effacé l'ancienne partition Windows via l'utilitaire de disque .

Dans ce cas là, comment suis-je censé récupérer ma petite sauvagerie d'il y a deux jours ? J'ai pensé réinstaller comme je le faisais jusqu'à maintenant sauf que cette fois, au lieu de supprimer la partition quand ça va bugger, je le fais via BootCamp ? 

On en apprend décidément tous les jours.


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> Alors deuxième cas de figure, admettons que j'ai sauvagement effacé l'ancienne partition Windows via l'utilitaire de disque .
> 
> Dans ce cas là, comment suis-je censé récupérer ma petite sauvagerie d'il y a deux jours ? J'ai pensé réinstaller comme je le faisais jusqu'à maintenant sauf que cette fois, au lieu de supprimer la partition quand ça va bugger, je le fais via BootCamp ?


Alors, là ça se complique sérieusement, car il faudrait en passer par des commandes via le Terminal pour tout remettre dans l'ordre et ça ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé !

Le fait de faire une réinstallation complète en formatant le disque dur interne à sa racine supprimera tout, il n'y aura plus aucune trace. Bien entendu ce sera plus long, mais tu pourras réinstaller une version de Windows sans aucun problème. Le souci lorsqu'il y a un plantage avec Windows, comme c'est macOS le chef d'orchestre au démarrage et étant donné qu'un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS, il est quasi impossible de réparer une version de Windows.


----------



## Tekkkila (17 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Alors, là ça se complique sérieusement, car il faudrait en passer par des commandes via le Terminal pour tout remettre dans l'ordre et ça ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé !
> 
> Le fait de faire une réinstallation complète en formatant le disque dur interne à sa racine supprimera tout, il n'y aura plus aucune trace. Bien entendu ce sera plus long, mais tu pourras réinstaller une version de Windows sans aucun problème. Le souci lorsqu'il y a un plantage avec Windows, comme c'est macOS le chef d'orchestre au démarrage et étant donné qu'un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS, il est quasi impossible de réparer une version de Windows.


Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses j'y vois déjà un peu plus clair. Je vais tenter ma solution (en croisant les doigts même si je n'ai pas franchement beaucoup de doutes quand à l'issue de la manipulation).

Si jamais c'est un échec je reviens ici pour l'annoncer et j'aviserai à ce moment là


----------



## Tekkkila (17 Février 2022)

Re bonsoir,

Bon j'ai donc tenté la solution de l'installer, écran noir, reboot sur macOS et suppression de la partition BootCamp via l'assistant BootCamp et nouveau support USB, nouvel ISO & même résultat.

Du coup @Locke pour confirmer ton diagnostic crois tu déjà pouvoir m'aiguiller un peu via le Terminal ou dois-je attendre qu'une autre âme charitable vienne se balader sur ce topic ?


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> Bon j'ai donc tenté la solution de l'installer,


Installer quoi ?


Tekkkila a dit:


> suppression de la partition BootCamp via l'assistant BootCamp


Lances le Terminal et tu tapes cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Quel est le résultat qui sera à mettre entre des balise </> Bloc de code...


----------



## Tekkkila (17 Février 2022)

J'ai tenté de réinstaller win10 encore une fois pour avoir la possibilité via BootCamp de le supprimer. Étant donné que je l'avais supprimé comme un sauvage via l'utilitaire de disque quand je lançais BootCamp je n'avais pas l'option "Supprimer Win10 ou ultérieur".

J'ai réussi à supprimer la partition BootCamp via l'assistant mais ça n'a rien changé lors de la réinstallation "propre". D'un autre côté j'ai déjà fait un diskutil list et je ne vois rien qui cloche.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +524.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SIERRA - Données        293.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SIERRA                  11.2 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2022)

Pas d'anomalie, il n'y a plus de partition Windows. Par contre, ton disque dur de 525 Go de par sa taille n'est pas d'origine. Tu as installé quoi, modèle, référence, marque ?

Quelle taille de partition pour Windows avais-tu réservée ? Tu un disque dur de 525 Go qui est occupé de 306 Go en fichiers système et données personnelles, il ne reste donc plus que 219 Go. Attention, c'est en théorie, car si tu utilises Time Machine et que tu ne connectes pas régulièrement le disque dur dédié, il y a des reliquats de sauvegardes _(snapshots)_.

Pour le savoir, dans le Terminal tu tapes cette commande...

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Quel est le retour ?


----------



## Tekkkila (17 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pas d'anomalie, il n'y a plus de partition Windows. Par contre, ton disque dur de 525 Go de par sa taille n'est pas d'origine. Tu as installé quoi, modèle, référence, marque ?
> 
> Quelle taille de partition pour Windows avais-tu réservée ? Tu un disque dur de 525 Go qui est occupé de 306 Go en fichiers système et données personnelles, il ne reste donc plus que 219 Go. Attention, c'est en théorie, car si tu utilises Time Machine et que tu ne connectes pas régulièrement le disque dur dédié, il y a des reliquats de sauvegardes _(snapshots)_.
> 
> ...


Effectivement il n'est pas d'origine, je ne suis même pas sur qu'en 2012 Apple proposait des SSD sur les MBP 
Le SSD interne est un Crucial MX300 de 525go.
La taille de la partition Windows ne dépassait pas les 60go. Je n'utilise pas TimeMachine et la commande pour les snapshots n'affiche rien en conséquence.

Je suis carrément perdu en fait.


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> La taille de la partition Windows ne dépassait pas les 60go. Je n'utilise pas TimeMachine et la commande pour les snapshots n'affiche rien en conséquence.
> 
> Je suis carrément perdu en fait.


Si tu as utilisé Utilitaire de disque, il y a eu une corruption de certains fichiers, mais comme mentionné précédemment pour le Terminal je préfère m'abstenir plutôt que de donner de mauvaises commandes. Si macomaniac passe par là ?


----------



## Tekkkila (17 Février 2022)

Je vais attendre dans ce cas et croiser les doigts 
Cependant je viens de remarquer quelque chose qui n'a peut-être rien à voir mais j'ai retenté (via l'assistant BootCamp) de créer une clé USB d'installation et de lancer le processus. Une fois les 3 cases cochées (création du disque/logiciel de prise en charge/installation) et au moment où ça se termine j'ai ce message qui apparaît :




Je ne comprends pas la raison de ce message étant donné qu'au moment de lancer l'assistant BootCamp j'ai 220go d'espace libre sur le SSD. Du coup le support USB est crée mais la partition BootCamp elle ne l'est pas.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas la raison de ce message étant donné qu'au moment de lancer l'assistant BootCamp j'ai 220go d'espace libre sur le SSD. Du coup le support USB est crée mais la partition BootCamp elle ne l'est pas.


Message classique d'erreur et qui confirme ce que je pense, la structure de ton disque interne pose problème associé au fait que tu as assurément une occupation de fichiers beaucoup plus importante que tu te l'imagines. Regarde dans Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/TA Maison ce qui peut prendre de la place. De plus, toujours dans TA Maison, dans TA Bibliothèque dans le *Application support* cherche ce qui peut prendre de la place.

Pour faire apparaître TA Bibliothèque, un clic droit dans la fenêtre du Finder, tu sélectionnes Afficher les options de présentation...


----------



## Tekkkila (18 Février 2022)

Alors dans ma maison le dossier qui prend de la place c'est le dossier Téléchargements (115go) et dans la bibliothèque c'est le dossier MobileSync (105go). Après c'est assez cohérent avec ce que l'utilitaire de disque affiche à savoir :
Sur le SSD de 525go il y en a 11.25 alloués à l'OS, 290 alloués aux données, 1 pour la VM et 220 go disponibles.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> le dossier qui prend de la place c'est le dossier Téléchargements (115go)





Tekkkila a dit:


> et dans la bibliothèque c'est le dossier MobileSync (105go)


Dans un cas comme d'ans l'autre, c'est assez facile de faire le ménage !


----------



## Tekkkila (18 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dans un cas comme d'ans l'autre, c'est assez facile de faire le ménage !


C'est vrai que j'en avais bien besoin. J'ai donc procédé à un grand ménage de printemps un peu en avance et je dispose maintenant de 410 go d'espace libre sur le SSD.

J'ai donc relancé une petite création/installation pour win10 et je n'ai pas eu le message qui me disait qu'il n'y avait pas assez d'espace sur le volume démarrage. L'installation s'est déroulée sans problèmes MAIS j'arrive au même résultat qu'avant le nettoyage. 

Je vais donc vraiment partir sur le fait que j'ai mis le bordel quand j'ai supprimé sauvagement la partition.

Petite interrogation cependant : est-il possible que ça puisse avoir un lien avec les drivers graphiques qui s'installent avec Win pendant le BootCamp ? (j'ai lu un truc là dessus hier sur reddit ou quelqu'un expliquait qu'il avait du bidouiller son install parce qu'il avait un écran noir après l'installation, avec le curseur qui était disponible comme dans mon cas). 

En fait ce qui me fait tilter c'est que lors du redémarrage après l'installation j'ai le logo win (carré bleu) qui s'affiche une première fois avec le cercle qui tourne, le logo disparaît et réapparaît quelques instants plus tard et d'un coup il y a comme un freeze, le logo devient plus pâle et il disparaît d'un coup et là c'est la fin. Ne reste que le curseur de la souris si je la bouge & l'écran noir rétro-éclairé.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> Petite interrogation cependant : est-il possible que ça puisse avoir un lien avec les drivers graphiques qui s'installent avec Win pendant le BootCamp ?


Non, les pilotes/drivers que télécharge Assistant Boot Camp sont en correspondance du matériel interne d'un Mac.


Tekkkila a dit:


> En fait ce qui me fait tilter c'est que lors du redémarrage après l'installation j'ai le logo win (carré bleu) qui s'affiche une première fois avec le cercle qui tourne, le logo disparaît et réapparaît quelques instants plus tard et d'un coup il y a comme un freeze, le logo devient plus pâle et il disparaît d'un coup et là c'est la fin. Ne reste que le curseur de la souris si je la bouge & l'écran noir rétro-éclairé.


Aucun rapport, manifestement l'installateur de Windows se plante et il est très difficile de savoir pourquoi. Par curiosité, tu utilises une clé USB. Si oui, il faut utiliser une clé USB 3.0, avoir une taille minimale de 8 Go et être formatée en MS-DOS (FAT32) en Table de partition GUID. Est-ce le cas ?

Si une installation complète de Windows va jusqu'au bout, tu dois voir apparaître cet écran...




...qui indique que tous les pilotes/drivers sont installés. As-tu vu cet écran ?


----------



## Tekkkila (18 Février 2022)

Alors pour répondre à tes questions : j'utilise une clé USB de 32go (la même que j'ai toujours utilisé pour BootCamp d'ailleurs) mais c'est du 2.0. Étant donné que ça a toujours fonctionné avec celles-ci (j'en ai 2 qui sont exactement identiques et que je n'utilise que pour ce genre de procédures) je n'avais pas pensé que ça puisse jouer la différence entre 2.0/3.0

Pour le formatage de la clé, l'assistant BootCamp s'en occupe lui même lors du lancement de la procédure je n'ai donc jamais vérifié si c'était bien en MS-DOS mais j'ai tendance à penser que oui sinon l'installation ne se lancerait même pas si ?

Et par rapport à ton image je te confirme que la mienne ne va pas jusqu'au bout. En effet, après la copie des fichiers & l'installation classique de Windows le MBP redémarre et je suis bloqué à cette étape, je n'ai pas la possibilité d'arriver sur la dernière partie de l'installation qui concerne effectivement les derniers réglages et la confirmation via l'assistant BootCamp que tout est terminé.

EDIT : j'ai formaté moi même la clé USB en MS-DOS et table GUID avant de lancer l'assistant BC, il est en train de créer le volume d'installation sur la clé USB qui a une table de partition (Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)).


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> mais c'est du 2.0.


Je pense que ton problème provient de là, j'en suis même sûr. Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'un membre reste à la rue avec une clé USB 2.0 et comme par magie avec une clé USB 3.0 ça fonctionne. Dommage de ne l'apprendre que maintenant.


Tekkkila a dit:


> Pour le formatage de la clé, l'assistant BootCamp s'en occupe lui même lors du lancement de la procédure je n'ai donc jamais vérifié si c'était bien en MS-DOS mais j'ai tendance à penser que oui sinon l'installation ne se lancerait même pas si ?


Si je mentionne de faire le formatage, c'est avant tout une sécurité pour être sûr qu'elle sera en Table de partition GUID.

Exit les clés USB et disques durs en USB 2.0, je dirais même : poubelle,  c'est d'une lenteur épouvantable !


----------



## Tekkkila (18 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Je pense que ton problème provient de là, j'en suis même sûr. Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'un membre reste à la rue avec une clé USB 2.0 et comme par magie avec une clé USB 3.0 ça fonctionne. Dommage de ne l'apprendre que maintenant.
> 
> Si je mentionne de faire le formatage, c'est avant tout une sécurité pour être sûr qu'elle sera en Table de partition GUID.
> 
> Exit les clés USB et disques durs en USB 2.0, je dirais même : poubelle,  c'est d'une lenteur épouvantable !


J'avoue ne pas avoir de clé USB 3.0 sous la main, juste des SSD 3.1/3.2 donc je vais de ce pas en utiliser un et je fais un rapport de comment ça a été. J'avoue ne pas avoir pensé à le préciser au début parce que j'utilise les mêmes supports USB 2.0 depuis des années pour ce genre de chose et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avant ces derniers jours. D'ailleurs, la dernière clean install de win10 sur mon MBP a été réalisée il y a quelques mois avec Catalina déjà et avec le support USB 2.0 sans problèmes.

Bon sur la rapidité j'avoue je suis d'accord, il faudrait vraiment mettre au rebus tous les supports 2.0 tellement ils sont lents... mais je dois être sentimental c'est pour ça que j'en ai encore


----------



## Tekkkila (18 Février 2022)

Je suis désolé je fais un double post, même résultat avec une installation réalisée par un support SSD en 3.1

Exactement la même chose, première partie d'installation complétée avec succès, reboot affichage du logo bleu windows une première fois, disparition, apparition une seconde fois et vient le freeze et l'écran noir rétro-éclairé avec le curseur si je bouge la souris (curseur qui disparaît et se remet automatiquement au centre de l'écran si je ne touche plus à rien).


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2022)

Je reste sur ma position d'utiliser une clé USB 3.0 à l'exclusion de tout autre support. Si par malchance ton problème perdure, comme mentionné il y a un hic dans la structure de ton disque dur et il te faudra faire une réinstallation incluant le formatage complet de ton disque dur.

Par expérience et surtout après avoir fait plus d'une centaine d'installations, je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre problème dans un vieux MBP 2010, dans mon ancien iMac 2015. Il y a une variante en utilisant un disque dur USB 3.0 et/ou dans une barrette SSD installée dans un petit boîtier adapté et l'installation va toujours jusqu'au bout.


----------



## Tekkkila (18 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Je reste sur ma position d'utiliser une clé USB 3.0 à l'exclusion de tout autre support. Si par malchance ton problème perdure, comme mentionné il y a un hic dans la structure de ton disque dur et il te faudra faire une réinstallation incluant le formatage complet de ton disque dur.
> 
> Par expérience et surtout après avoir fait plus d'une centaine d'installations, je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre problème dans un vieux MBP 2010, dans mon ancien iMac 2015. Il y a une variante en utilisant un disque dur USB 3.0 et/ou dans une barrette SSD installée dans un petit boîtier adapté et l'installation va toujours jusqu'au bout.



Non mais clairement je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait d'utiliser des supports en 3.0 ou supérieur, le temps des 2.0 est révolu mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas encore le réflexe étant donné que j'ai toujours utilisé ce genre de supports pour ça. Il est clairement venu le temps de changer mes habitudes 

Concernant mon problème j'avoue que les chances de le résoudre sans tout réinstaller semblent s'amenuiser... ce n'est pas tant le fait de tout réinstaller qui m'ennuie mais surtout le fait de ne pas comprendre et de ne pas réussir. Je vais encore attendre un peu des fois qu'il y ait un autre intervenant qui propose une autre idée, je vais continuer de chercher aussi de mon côté et si jamais je trouve quelque chose je reviens vers vous 

Merci beaucoup @Locke pour ton aide


----------



## Tekkkila (24 Février 2022)

J'avais promis un petit update sur la situation (non résolue) et le voilà :

Depuis la dernière fois j'ai essayé différentes approches pour tenter de résoudre le problème mais rien n'y fait :


Écrans (3) connectés en HDMI/ThunderBolt pour voir si le problème ne pouvait pas venir de là ---> échec
USB 3.0 et partition de 100go ---> échec
WinToGo (rufus) et copie de tous les dossiers win10 dans la partition BC ---> échec
Clean install du MBP (SSD interne complètement effacé) et downgrade de Catalina vers Mojave ---> échec
Re-up de Mojave vers Catalina et tentative de BC ---> échec

J'avais aussi tenté de supprimer un fichier dans le dossier Drivers du système32 car j'avais lu sur interner que ça fonctionnait sur les iMac avec carte graphique ATI (le fichier c'était atixxxx.sys) mais dans mon cas via INTEL graphic c'était un autre fichier mais ça n'a pas fonctionné non plus.

Le seul moment ou j'ai réussi à installer win10 sur mon MBP c'est via VirtualBox ! Je me demandais d'ailleurs si je ne devais pas essayer de copier l'intégralité des dossiers win10 de la VB dans la partition BC étant donné que l'installation se fait sur mon MBP (je ne sais pas si c'est bien clair ce que je raconte là).

En définitive, même après une clean install le problème persiste. C'est pour cette raison que je me demandais si ça ne pouvait pas être graphique, c'est arrivé du jour au lendemain alors que ça fonctionnait très bien jusque là. Une maj qui aurait tout fait planter pourquoi pas mais après une réinstallation complète et sans maj le fait que le problème persiste me laisse songeur ! 

Bref voilà voilà


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> En définitive, même après une clean install le problème persiste.


Là, il faudrait être clair et précis, car une installation propre inclut obligatoirement le formatage du disque dur à sa racine...






Tekkkila a dit:


> Le seul moment ou j'ai réussi à installer win10 sur mon MBP c'est via VirtualBox ! Je me demandais d'ailleurs si je ne devais pas essayer de copier l'intégralité des dossiers win10 de la VB dans la partition BC étant donné que l'installation se fait sur mon MBP (je ne sais pas si c'est bien clair ce que je raconte là


Tu oublies complètement ça, arrête de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier. Sorti du protocole officiel d'installation via Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec cuisant.


----------



## Tekkkila (24 Février 2022)

Pour repasser sur Mojave depuis Catalina je n'avais pas vraiment beaucoup de choix j'ai donc démarré sur le système intégré de récupération de macOS et j'ai effacé à la racine le SSD sinon bien évidemment que le système ne me permettait pas l'installation d'une version plus ancienne.

Concernant mon idée farfelue, j'essaie de me creuser la tête pour toutes les solutions possibles & imaginables qui pourraient avoir une chance, même infime, de faire avancer mon problème. 
Mon niveau de rationalité est en adéquation avec une situation qui se dégrade d'un seul coup et qu'une réinstallation complète n'arrive pas à résoudre.
 En toute honnêteté, ayant des contacts réguliers avec du personnel d'un Apple Store près de chez moi, expliquant mon problème, personne là-bas n'a encore été en mesure de me fournir une réponse qui puisse me rapprocher d'un début de solution.


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2022)

Tekkkila a dit:


> j'ai donc démarré sur le système intégré de récupération de macOS et j'ai effacé à la racine le SSD


Juste comme ça, tu lances Utilitaire de disque et tu fais une copie écran de sa fenêtre. Tu lances le Terminal et de nouveau tu tapes cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en donnant le résultat d'Utilitaire de disque et du Terminal


Tekkkila a dit:


> Concernant mon idée farfelue, j'essaie de me creuser la tête pour toutes les solutions possibles & imaginables qui pourraient avoir une chance, même infime, de faire avancer mon problème.
> Mon niveau de rationalité est en adéquation avec une situation qui se dégrade d'un seul coup et qu'une réinstallation complète n'arrive pas à résoudre.


Sorti du protocole officiel via Assistant Boot Camp, il n'y a aucune autre alternative. D'ailleurs tu constateras que cela ne déchaîne pas la foule pour te répondre.


Tekkkila a dit:


> En toute honnêteté, ayant des contacts réguliers avec du personnel d'un Apple Store près de chez moi, expliquant mon problème, personne là-bas n'a encore été en mesure de me fournir une réponse qui puisse me rapprocher d'un début de solution.


Alors pour être clair, si tu as sauvegardé tes données personnelles dans un disque dur USB, tu le déconnectes. Tu te prépares une clé USB 3.0 d'installation de la version de macOS qui t'intéresse en suivant le protocole de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ...tu démarres dessus en maintenant longuement la touche *alt*, tu formates ton SSD comme mentionné et au risque de me répéter, en sélectionnant *la racine* de ton SSD. Tu procèdes à l'installation complète de macOS, tu n'installes aucun autre logiciel et là tu fais une tentative d'installation de Windows et vois ce qu'il se passe.

Bien entendu, il ne faut pas utiliser Utilitaire de disque, pas de bidouillage dans la structure du SSD, car Assistant Boot Camp, ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné. Hormis une clé USB d'installation, il ne supporte pas la présence de tout autre disque dur USB, que la clé USB d'installation.

Bien entendu, il faut avoir télécharger le fichier .iso de Windows 10 sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en sélectionnant impérativement la version en 64 bits.


----------



## Tekkkila (24 Février 2022)

Je vais m'y mettre maintenant, tout refaire et je te dirais le résultat. C'est vrai que ça ne passionne pas grand monde mais en même temps je comprends que ça n'est pas le truc le plus excitant sur lequel bosser 

Pour mon utilitaire de disque : 




Pour mon diskutil :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +524.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume macOS Mojave            11.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume macOS Mojave  - Données 29.9 GB    disk1s5
```

Mon USB 3.0 est prêt, je retourne me faire une petite installation.


----------



## zeltron54 (24 Février 2022)

Bonsoir,

Lorsque tu as installé Mojave alors que tu étais sur catalina, tu n'as pas formaté ton disque à la racine, car il reste des reliquats du format catalina.
Sur Mojave il n'y a que 4 volumes , il n'y a pas de volume "données". c'est donc pas une clean instal de Mojave !

Ceci explique peut-être cela ... (même si je suis loin d'en être sur)

Edit: peut-être essayer de faire un sos sur le disque, pour vérifier s'il ny a pas une corruption du disque...


----------



## Tekkkila (24 Février 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Lorsque tu as installé Mojave alors que tu étais sur catalina, tu n'as pas formaté ton disque à la racine, car il reste des reliquats du format catalina.
> Sur Mojave il n'y a que 4 volumes , il n'y a pas de volume "données". c'est donc pas une clean instal de Mojave !
> ...


Bonsoir, merci à toi de te joindre à nous 

Pour les volumes concernés, si je ne m’abuse, ils sont arrivés après. Je m’explique. Quand j’ai réinstallé Mojave j’ai effacé le SSD (de mémoire à la racine mais j’ai eu un terrible doute après avoir relu le post de Locke) et j’ai donc installé Mojave et essayé l’installation via BootCamp.

Voyant que le résultat était le même j’ai upgrade sur Catalina. Le screen et le diskutil ont été fait ce soir sur macOS Catalina (donc avec les 5 volumes).

J’ai tenté, après l’upgrade sur Catalina, un SOS sur tous les volumes depuis l’utilitaire lancé sur le système intégré de récupération (sans résultats).

Dans le doute, je suis en train de finir la création du média USB pour BootCamp sur ma toute nouvelle et toute neuve installation Catalina.

EDIT : Même en suivant toutes les indications à la lettre, même résultat ! Ça freeze au moment du redémarrage quand le logo win s'affiche pour la deuxième fois ! Game Over 

Joint le diskutil après clean install & screen également.




```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         454.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                70.9 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +454.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume CATALINA - Données      15.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 27.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume CATALINA                11.1 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## Tekkkila (26 Février 2022)

Bonsoir, 

Dernier message sur ce topic pour vous dire que, finalement, la partition BootCamp fonctionne.

Expliquer le pourquoi du comment je ne pourrais pas le faire. J'ai tenté une autre installation complète mais de Sierra sauf qu'au moment de faire le BC avec windows 7 ça a commencé à être compliqué et pour trouver l'ISO officiel (plus dispo sur le site de Microsoft) et pour la prise en charge donc j'ai upgrade sur Catalina directement. 

Nouvelle installation BC et même problème. J'ai décidé de refaire un reset SMC (que j'avais déjà fait la semaine dernière) et un NVRAM aussi. Miracle ça fonctionne 

Bon ça me laisse quand même un goût amer parce que ce que j'ai fait aujourd'hui je l'avais déjà fait avant mais sans résultats. 

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé, si un modérateur passer par là il peut verrouiller le sujet. Bonne soirée & bon week-end à tous.


----------

